# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Detection times for nolva and letro?

## rillantz

I cannot seem to find the answer to this question anywhere. If anyone knows what these detection times are please help.

----------


## cfiler

> I cannot seem to find the answer to this question anywhere. If anyone knows what these detection times are please help.


Nolvadex does not show up under aas or rec drug tests.

----------


## rillantz

I have heard different accounts of this. Are you positive that is true. I have had a couple of people tell me WADA does test for it.

----------


## MMA

> Nolvadex does not show up under aas or rec drug tests.



be absolutely SURE of this info before posting. some of these guys are up and coming pros, and bum info could screw their whole careers.

they've disqualified people for propecia (the baldness drug). they called it a "steroid masking agent". what it actually does is prevent conversion to DHT, but he he was disgraced and lost his medal anyway.

if they test for propecia, i would think it very unlikely they don't test for nolva.

this isn't a b*llshit employment test for common rec drugs, this is a full panel WADA or similar test. the mere fact that he's reached a level to be tested like this means he probably dedicated most of his life to it. don't give advice on testing unless you're truly an expert.

----------


## rillantz

Just checked the wada website prohibited list and they do test for both. I would be off of both of them for 10 weeks. I have looked all over the net for the detection times and can't find them. I would not think they would be dectectable over a 10 week time period, but don't know. If there is anyone who knows this answer I would gladly appreciate it, I think a lot of others would like to know too.

----------


## MMA

> Just checked the wada website prohibited list and they do test for both. I would be off of both of them for 10 weeks. I have looked all over the net for the detection times and can't find them. I would not think they would be dectectable over a 10 week time period, but don't know. If there is anyone who knows this answer I would gladly appreciate it, I think a lot of others would like to know too.



a long time ago i looked it up. it was on the steroid detection times on the homepage....of another board. i think it was pretty short, only a couple of weeks. but these things change as testing improves and would recomend you re-research this yourself.

steroidcleanse will knock it out of your system very quickly

----------


## mark_newcastle

i found one page on the internet which _claims_ nolva is eliminated within 5-7 days....i will keep looking for you

----------


## rillantz

Thanks bros, I have seen this question come up on a couple of boards and no one seems to know. I have been trying to find some answers but have been unsuccessfull. Thanks for the help and I will continue to look too. A lot of people would probably like to know.

----------


## rillantz

Which page was that info on?

----------

